# tren is the beast



## dirtwarrior (May 27, 2013)

I am on my first tren cycle and am liking it a lot.

In terms of strength and muscle what is next in line


----------



## dirtwarrior (May 27, 2013)

Let me make the question more clear.
In terms of making muscle which is next in line after tren?


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 31, 2013)

With trenbolone you should notice some nice fat loss, and muscle hardness, I love tren it is one of my favorites!


----------



## dirtwarrior (May 31, 2013)

What is next after tren for muscle?


----------



## s2h (Jun 6, 2013)

there's alot of things..just depends on what you want to get out of it...if its just pure muscle try the PSL tri-tren with some omnadren sust...that will get things cooking...big time..


----------



## Jamzy (Oct 28, 2013)

s2h said:


> there's alot of things..just depends on what you want to get out of it...if its just pure muscle try the PSL tri-tren with some omnadren sust...that will get things cooking...big time..



Quite Right, s2h.  Tren's   ungodly potency can only be realized with what is taken with it.  I take Tren, Test E, Mast, and Deca. Even though I am up to 320, I am still gaining muscle and lifting 10% more weight everyday.


----------



## Powerlifter94 (Nov 15, 2013)

Ive always wanted to try tren, but ive never gotten around to it. I think I will in the future


----------

